# Home Early



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

Wife comes home early and catches Hubby having a wank in the kitchen. 
She rushes over and gives him the blow job of his life. Afterwards he says "We haven't had sex for 6 months and suddenly this . . . Why ??"
She answers "I only washed the floor this morning. I'd rather clean my teeth than get the fucking mop out again !!"


----------



## pw1960 (Aug 3, 2012)

did she reply with a cheezy grin.?  :lol: :lol:


----------



## JackP (Sep 11, 2012)

:lol:


----------



## alexi7 (Aug 30, 2011)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## VDG (Dec 23, 2012)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## jays_225 (Nov 4, 2009)

:lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## TTYL (Jan 7, 2013)

LOL, although I can't see this ever happening.


----------



## RobHardy (Feb 25, 2012)




----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

